# Pros and Cons of insulating interior walls



## cooks (Feb 7, 2008)

I am looking into the use of insulation in interior walls as a noise reducer and thermal value. Is there any major pros or cons of using this practice. Is it worth the extra $ vs savings in the future heat/cooling bills


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if it was you would probably already be doing it


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Other than noise reduction or if you plan to zone each room for heating and cooling there is no reason to spend the money or effort.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Waste of time and money and as sound-proofing goes, it will muffle the sound some what, but its not the right way to do it.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

There are better ways to soundproof, and you dont want thermal value, GMOD


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was supprised to find that the internal walls in my mother in laws house are all insulated. Works out well for them because they have 5 empty rooms that get used maybe 2-3 times a year so they shut the doors and leave the heat down low on each room. You can notice the difference when walking into them compaired to the hallway and other rooms. Def helps with sound also. Not sure if it's worth the money or hassle though.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Even with insulated walls, lots of sound can still come out the door, open or closed.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

Actually, in NYC projects, especially commercial, but even in high end residential; all partitions are insulated with Therma Fiber or non faced f.g. batts. When I worked in the burbs, in houses, we didn't do it on interior walls.
Therma Fiber certainly should be used at bathroom walls (minimally), and when used at interior walls it does help for sound transmission, however do not expect it to be soundproof( i prefer it b/c it's better than nothing). Technically, to create a proper 1 hr rated partition, the assembly should be insulated. You can do this where customers are willing to pay for it. More than likely in the burbs, HO's will not be willing to pay extra, unless they have doe to toss around. If you do find yourself doing it, try not to use paper faced or foil faced for interior partitions, it costs more and does not add anything to the assembly.


----------



## cooks (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the answers and suggestions. I never thought about the whole joining idea of heating and cooling. That could get expensive real fast. Thanks again.


----------

